# .308 Recommendations please



## StartingOut (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey guys,

Great forum - I'm learning loads by reading all the stuff on here !

Anyway... I'm looking to try and save up for a solid performing .308 to take to a range for practice and maybe to shoot some coyotes on my fathers farm land.

Money is a factor here, so I've been trying to research a solid trade off between cost and reliable performance. A friend of mine has his eye on the Light Tactical Remington 700 .308 which he seems to think is a good trade off here, but I wanted some different oppinions... The LTR possibly falling just a bit higher than I'd like to pay if possible.

Does anyone have any thoughts/suggestions/experience they could share ?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You can not go wrong with a Savage with the accu trigger. I have a Rem 700 and am happy with it but I have not seen a Savage that did not shoot great from the box.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

In my opinion you can't go wrong with a Savage, but Howa is also a good choice for the money. Rem or Tikka is great, but more than I usually want to spend.


----------



## StartingOut (Jun 11, 2008)

So 2 votes for the Savage so far.

Interestingly when googling around for thoughts on the Savage people seem very decisively for/against them. The advocates say they're among the best "out the box" performers they've seen, with the critics being less nice 

I read an interesting article in "Shooting Times" Ultimate Guide to Accuracy Secrets (picked it up in Barnes & Noble) where someone aimed to build an accurate set up for < $1K for what I basically want - some range shooting and hunting smaller game, and he went with a Savage Model 10FCP.

Thanks for the input so far - I'm going to see what else I can dig up on a Savage.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I'd give a third for the Savage. I have 4 of them and love them all.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

savage with the hs precision aluminum bedded stock.

a much better rifle for the money than a tikka howa or remington


----------



## StartingOut (Jun 11, 2008)

So as I understand it, the Savage base model has a basic stock, and people always suggest the 10 FP w/ HS Precision Stock... but the price of this model seems to be quickly approaching that of a Remington.

So my question is 2 fold I guess:

1) How well does the base Savage Model shoot out of the box ?

2) Is the Precision Stock worth it ?

Please ignore any glaring mistakes in what I've said here... I'm still trying ot learn everything


----------



## StartingOut (Jun 11, 2008)

That said, it looks like you can acquire the Savage 10 FP w/ HS Precision Stock for ~ $800 which seems fairly reasonable ...


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

the savage trigger is the best mass produced factory trigger out there.
The rem trigger is junk.

you will spend a lot of money on a remington for custom / gunsmithing to make surpass the savage.

buy the savage and spend the money on really good rings and bases and glass. This amount will approach the gun itself if it is a serious shooter.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Startingout

I currently have a half dozen or more Remingtons. Light barrel, heavy barrel, 700P which is the police, 22-250 through 300 Win Mag. I have about as many Winchester, some Brownings, Ruger, Marlin, etc and one Savage. If you spend $300 at the gunsmith the Remington will catch up to the out of the box Savage.

Example: ask huntn1. He was in law enforcement sniper competition. He found himself on the line between guys that were national competitors. They had $6000 dollar rifles with $3000 scopes. He had a 308 Savage, with a $75 dollar stock and a Sightron scope. With that setup he took their behind to the cleaners.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

My Savage 110FP with the basic stock was $500. I had it glass bedded($35) to a Boyds Thumbhole stock ($150), and got a great shooting rifle for under $700. I agree the Savage trigger is better, but if you decide to go Remington, it is very easy to adjust the trigger yourself. A Remington Armorer gave me some easy to follow instructions on how to do it. The trigger still isn't as light as my Savages, but much better than it was. In any case a Savage is going to probably be your best bet no matter which stock you get.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

StartingOut said:


> So as I understand it, the Savage base model has a basic stock, and people always suggest the 10 FP w/ HS Precision Stock... but the price of this model seems to be quickly approaching that of a Remington.
> 
> So my question is 2 fold I guess:
> 
> ...


Go with a Savage 10FP.

The HS Precision stock is worth it IF you can afford to spend the extra $$, there are other options.

If you are trying to conserve money as I was look at the Bell & Carlson Duramaxx stock, it is aluminum pillar bedded and is quite a bit better than the factory Savage stock. You can find them for less than $100. I also bedded the recoil lug and skim bedded the action with steeltex, although I don't believe that it is needed in most cases. I had the rifle apart and the materials on hand so I did it.

As with any rifle, spend as much on good high quality glass as you can afford.

huntin1


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

AHOY ye Savage pimps! 8)


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

smk said:


> AHOY ye Savage pimps! 8)


Am not!

Am a Savage whore, thank ye very much!

  :lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

User verses promoter.......yeah, you would be correct on the terminology.

My bad


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wouldn't that make him a Savage John instead of a Savage whore?


----------



## dtlwheels (Apr 5, 2008)

looks like I'm the odd man out. I've never shot a savage, but i LOVE my B.A.R. I have heard that bolt actions are more accurate than semi-autos, but I haven't experienced it. in fact, two of my semi-autos, the B.A.R. and my m1 garand out shoot any of my bolt actions


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I had a Springfield M1A loaded at one time. It didn't come close to the accuracy of my old 700P. The 700P was a great shooter well under 1/2 MOA if I did my part. The Savage will do the same at less initial cost and save you money for glass. I'm not a big fan of the Accutrigger. It just doesn't feel right. All in all I would suggest the Savage also. Quality control is lacking looking at some of the new Remingtons, so I don't think I would buy one right now. If I were to buy one again I would be looking to find a Winchester Stealth, but good luck finding one.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Well don't overlook the Stevens guns! Savage barrel and action but without the AccuTrigger. They will perform extremely well for the money. Any competent gun smith for under $50.00 can adjust the trigger to a crisp light release with no creep.

Down the road, if desired you can get an aftermarket stock if you really think you need it. My expericned with these guns is great value for the dollar and good shooters as well. They like almost any rifle will perform better than those of us behind them!

I have two of these now. One in .243 and the other in 7mm08 and they both group under 3/4" at 100 yards with factory ammo with someone besides me shooting them. Had Curt at the Outdoorsmen set the triggers at 3lb as well.


----------



## yooper77 (May 30, 2008)

StartingOut,

Have you browsed gunbroker.com, because you can find great deals? I would look for a Remington 700 ADL in 308 Winchester. I have purchased Remington ADL in 270 Winchester and 22-250 Remington with out of box MOA.

yooper77


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Plainsman said


> huntn1. He was in law enforcement sniper competition. He found himself on the line between guys that were national competitors. They had $6000 dollar rifles with $3000 scopes. He had a 308 Savage, with a $75 dollar stock and a Sightron scope. With that setup he took their behind to the cleaners


 :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: I am just glad he parked that Black Helicopter. :lol: Wow that must of been great to see. Similar to rootin for the Brooklen Dodgers in the mid 50's


----------



## MAGNUS (Jun 19, 2008)

SAVAGE with the HS stock.

You get a better out of the box rifle accuracy than the remchester and you get an great stock. Overall cheaper so you can spend more money on glass etc.

You wont be dissapointed with it none ever is!


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

...


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

rolly said:


> I'm gonna get beat up by these guys, but Tikkas are probably the best shooter with the smoothest action you will ever find, and they aren't UGLY uke: .


My guns look like they've been through a war after a couple of seasons anyway. Looks mean little or less to me. Accuracy is the most import, IMHO.


----------



## MAGNUS (Jun 19, 2008)

Tikkas are good but probably is not definately!

They are more expensive and they only come in the large action which is a waste for a ,308!

Oh and im sick of the ugly comment on savages. I guess some people spend to much sack time with their guns.


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

....


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I have looked at the Tikka rifles many times. They look to be a nice rig, but for me the comfort is not there. They do not come up well for me and they don't seem to fit me well. I'm not sure what it is, but if the gun doesn't feel right it's not for me. I would take the Savage any day ahead of the Tikka. I looked at the Savage Model 12F Class in 6.5 x 284 NORMA. Now if I can only convince the wife that I need it.

http://www.savagearms.com/12f_class.htm


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

Good fit is very important. They fit me well as well as the Savages, but I'm back to cost and looks, I think they both shoot well.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

rolly said:


> I'm gonna get beat up by these guys, but Tikkas are probably the best shooter with the smoothest action you will ever find, and they aren't UGLY uke: .


You calling these ugly? I prefer the term SEXY!


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

...


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I can't fault you on your thinking there rolly. I have taken off the cheap plastic stock on all but 2 of my Savage rifles in favor of laminate thumbhole stocks. The 2 I left on were purchased with laminate stocks. Like every thing, even the ugly ones need love, but I prefer performance and looks, as long as I can get both.


----------



## MAGNUS (Jun 19, 2008)

SORRY TIKKA ACTIONS ONLY COME IN ONE LENGTH MAGNUM!

They do have diffent calibres. But they are a *modular system rifle *with the one action length.

So there one size fits all action would have to be one of the most ugly looking 223 or 308 rifle id have ever seen!

Savage rifles feed and cycle just fine and ARE SMOOTH.



> I appreciate the fact you like what you like, but they are IMO not as good looking. If I got one for free, I wouldn't have a care. Savages are no cheaper than most Tikkas and I will actually argue on smoothness of action with any Savage fan. To each there own brother!
> 
> BTW, Tikka in 308 come in a med action, not large, you get a bigger mag. option, and about the same price as a good savage. Still have the adjustable trigger and both, Tikkas and Savages shoot very well. All that leaves for the money is which do you like the LOOKS of better.


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

....


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

STA platoon Marines don't know crap!

They just crawl around in the sh!t and call for fire......


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh yeah, and its former Scout Sniper. I know of a few former SS but don't know one ex SS. :wink:

I have a pard that has a little Remington SPS tacticool in 308 that shoots just as good if not a little better than my 308. His (including upgrades) cost about half of what mine cost. He got his moneys worth with that little rifle.


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

...


----------



## MAGNUS (Jun 19, 2008)

rolly said:


> I did read several reviews that stated they have only one sized action, but lugs or stops that prevent a long throw on a shorter action sized caliber. So I will change my vote to a Tikka (if action length is not of particular concern) or Sako (who has scaled action sizes). Price wasn't mentioned in the original post.
> 
> My runner up for third would be a H&R/NEF single customized by steelshotshooter on here. Look under the Fox & Coyote section in coyote rifle on a budget. He can do some nice things with them.


Yep i said so, didn't write it for fun you know. *So Tikas are modular by design*. Sako are nice but more expensive and for the price a savage is as acuurate and cheaper. With the money saved you can spend it on glass, rings and maybe a little fine tuning to the rifle. The setup will end be better than if you go any other rifle. Sorry its just the facts.

Oh yeah and with all the kills i make with the accuracy of my savages ill take their votes too :beer:


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

....


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

....


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Here's another one of them ugly rifles:










I still say go with a Savage, you will not regret it.

huntin1


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

....


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Oh, not sensitive at all, just like to banter.

I've shot a CZ, they're nice. Shot lots of Remingtons, can live without them. Incidently I got rid of a Winchester Model 70 Winlite when I got my 10FP. It was an upgrade as far as I'm concerned. 

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I do not like the looks of them but you can not say anything against a rifle that shoots. I would carry a brick looking gun if it shot like no tomarow. :lol:


----------



## MAGNUS (Jun 19, 2008)

rolly said:


> Magnus, do you by chance work for Savage???
> 
> You seem to have a certain love affair with them, kinda like "This is my rifle, there are many like it but this one is mine. Without me my rifle is worthless, without my rifle I am worthless......."


Does it hurt to be wrong??? :eyeroll:

I own a .308 Remington 7600 pump carbine, 22MAG Tarus pump carbine, 22lr Winchester, 22lr CZ, .223 CZ 527, 6mm AI Mauser 98, Marlin 410 lever, IAC 12g lever, .17HMR Savage, .22-250 VLP savage, 6.5-284 F class Savage. So no I dont have a love affair with them just there* top *accuracy for price!

My 308 pump is my pig and deer gun depending on state laws. The 223 is my work horse for everything up to deer. 17HMR my bunny gun at close range. The 22-250 long range varmint work. 6.5x284 F clas... well F class. The others i use now and then.

So when i go to accuracy for long range i use savage. I find that the money i save on the accurisation i can spend on other things. The Bruno is a micro action or it would have been a savage too.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> 6.5-284 F class Savage


Please don't put up a picture of that gun, or talk anymore about it. I have spent enough money already this year.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I second the no photo. I also have spent enough. OK almost enough 

Plainsman you will have to do what I do. Just think of how many bullets that cash would buy. My 308 likes to be shot. lol


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Now you all can suffer with me. The temptation may be too much. :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Longshot said:


> Now you all can suffer with me. The temptation may be too much. :lol:


Come on longshot have a heart. 
I knew you were going to see that post.


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

....


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

At least they have good optics on it...... 8)

Saving grace maybe? :lol:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Plainsman just look away. lol Darn it I did not look away fast enough.


----------



## MAGNUS (Jun 19, 2008)

SWEET isnt she..... thats my baby! They are tack drivers savage has out done themselves again!

*And tikkas are the ugly one size fits all modular rifles get it right!*

I think most of the people who cant shoot as well as their rifles own tikkas


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Plainsman you will have to do what I do. Just think of how many bullets that cash would buy.


You may have meant that in jest and you may not have, but it is extremely funny because that is exactly what I do. As a matter of fact that thought process enters a lot of my purchases. If I buy a burger instead of a ribeye I can get a box of 45 PMC or Blazers. That darn new custom longbow I just purchased would have been 10,000 primers, ten pounds of powder, and in a bulk purchase 4000 22cal 55 gr. That sure makes it hurt more than thinking in dollars and cents doesn't it?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Plainsman That is exactly what I meant by that. lol I do the same thing with my cash. "I could get more bullets with this cash do I really need to get..." Then buying a new gun. What most do not know is ammo will run you as much as the gun will. Like that 6.5-284. You can not just have a few casings you need at least 300 to 500 even if you only use 50 or 100 of them at a time. Then once you get a good load you WILL NEED at least 5,000 projectiles. Even if you will need a new tube long before that number is reached. Then you need good glass. Well now you could have bought a new used car probably for a little less.

I must look away!!!! lol


----------



## MAGNUS (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh yeah and your missus too


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

rolly wrote:


> I agree, but most PEOPLE can't shoot as well as the guns they own


MAGNUS wrote:


> I agree, but most PEOPLE can't shoot as well as the guns they own


It looked like you guys had agreed on this. I think that would have been a good place to drop the personal thing.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> a poor lover in bed (as told to me by your mom last night)


*WOW*, Don't recall ever seeing this kind of trash posted on this forum before. A trashy teenager site maybe but not here. Wouldn't it behoove everyone for a moderator to remove this kind of thing before someone new gets the wrong idea what type of forum this site is?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

cwoparson said:


> > a poor lover in bed (as told to me by your mom last night)
> 
> 
> *WOW*, Don't recall ever seeing this kind of trash posted on this forum before. A trashy teenager site maybe but not here. Wouldn't it behoove everyone for a moderator to remove this kind of thing before someone new gets the wrong idea what type of forum this site is?


Ya, your right.
Posts removed
PM sent.


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

I publicly apologize to everybody on the forum. It was dumb of me to say anything like that. I got a kid too and I wouldn't want my kid reading any trash like that either.

I'm sorry.

Magnus, sorry to you as well. I get hot sometimes and should just let it be. Your opinion is valued as much as mine or anybody elses on here and it should be left to the original poster to make up their mind.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thank you rolly. :thumb:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Huntin 1..............Bring back the Black Helicopter :lol:

I loved that thing :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

New config:










huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey huntin1 can you troll with yours?


----------

